# 44" moonroof installation?



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

Any install pics? Does anyone have a link to where to purchase replacement seals from? 

Thanks!


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

no and no :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=227580&st=40
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=230293&st=80


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Shit, thats the LAST thing I'd take on by myself...it's a one shot deal, you can't hit and miss with this. Find a pro. Also, LRM had some how-to articles some years ago.

Here's Tyrone's and mine....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 25 2007, 06:27 PM~7348878
> *Shit, thats the LAST thing I'd take on by myself...it's a one shot deal, you can't hit and miss with this. Find a pro. Also, LRM had some how-to articles some years ago.
> 
> Here's Tyrone's and mine....
> ...



That's right Angel! :biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

If you're willing to travel to Chicago to have it done right, I can put you in contact with the guy who installed mine.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Feb 25 2007, 06:01 PM~7348752
> *Any install pics?  Does anyone have a link to where to purchase replacement seals from?
> 
> Thanks!
> *


I know where to get the seals now!  :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 25 2007, 06:04 PM~7348762
> *no and no  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

Thanks guys. 

I'll be needing to do the "cut n roll" style install since the monkey toed fool I bought it from didnt get me the roof piece.. :uh: 

In the wack ass LRM article it looks like they flanged it all the way around, yet in most of the pics of the stock roof, the lip only covers the front edge and most of the sides..

So I'm thinking it would be a good idea to roll the rear edge entirely under so theres a nice smooth radiused lip instead of a sharp edge of the roof metal.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Feb 25 2007, 07:31 PM~7349204
> *Thanks guys.
> 
> I'll be needing to do the "cut n roll" style install since the monkey toed fool I bought it from didnt get me the roof piece.. :uh:
> ...



:0 :uh: :uh: Ok First off im not LARGE you knew exactly what the desripition said and what you were getting, I never clamed it would bolt right in like a set of valve covers, you ought to know better Dan! You can install them either way with the lincoln skin or without the skin, doesnt fucking matter, if the bodyman cant then they shouldnt be fucking with it in the first place!! It takes just the same amount of work to get it done either way...... welding/bodywork/ shell mounts OR making a trim ring kit/ cutting a big hole/flanging/ then making shell mounts! 

For instance My lac and Big Does old pink lac had a lincoln skins welded in the lac roof!!!\
Brent/mr. impala's had it flanged by using a contoured ring on each side of the skin, both look bad ass but brents was done more proffesionally in my opinion!

DISCLAIMER:

Not trying to be an ass about it, but it seems on here that your acting like I fucked you out of $175 for a 44 inch moonroof in which in my opinion is a pretty damn good deal!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Feb 25 2007, 05:01 PM~7348752
> *Any install pics?  Does anyone have a link to where to purchase replacement seals from?
> 
> Thanks!
> *


Should have bought mine its way more better, easy to install to


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 25 2007, 09:06 PM~7349881
> *Should have bought mine its way more better, easy to install to
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

I've got a skin you can use to "copy" the areas with the flange if you need to. Can't sell you one though.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 25 2007, 09:06 PM~7349881
> *Should have bought mine its way more better, easy to install to
> 
> 
> ...


thats tight!!!! :uh:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Feb 25 2007, 08:30 PM~7350119
> *thats tight!!!! :uh:
> *


Ill make you a good deal, you could buy 2 of them and mount them both one in front one in back. :cheesy:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 25 2007, 09:32 PM~7350138
> *Ill make you a good deal, you could buy 2 of them and mount them both one in front one in back. :cheesy:
> *


can I put one in the trunk? :cheesy:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 25 2007, 07:37 PM~7349233
> *blah blah blah
> *



DONT MAKE ME COME BACK DOWN THERE!!!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Feb 25 2007, 09:01 PM~7350428
> *can I put one in the trunk? :cheesy:
> *


Yes ill make it a package deal all three for 3,000 shipped. Remember these are og popup sunroofs.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Feb 25 2007, 06:31 PM~7348897
> *If you're willing to travel to Chicago to have it done right, I can put you in contact with the guy who installed mine.
> *


Hello? You did not see this? Mine was done professionally in Chicago by someone who was trained by Sunroof Performers. He has all the right equipment to install your moonroof correctly. Go to Project Rides and do a search of TYRONE'S '64. And you'll see how it's installed correctly.

Dan, you'll probably never come across the tools to install it yourself. Also, you will not find anyone in your area who knows how to install it. Yet willing to install it. I had the same problem at one time.

The offer still stands to put you in contact with the guy who installed mine. Let me know what you want to do.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Feb 25 2007, 10:11 PM~7350513
> *Hello? You did not see this? Mine was done professionally in Chicago by someone who was trained by Sunroof Performers. He has all the right equipment to install your moonroof correctly. Go to Project Rides and do a search of TYRONE'S '64. And you'll see  how it's installed correctly.
> 
> Dan, you'll probably never come across the tools to install it yourself. Also, you will not find anyone in your area who knows how to install it. Yet willing to install it. I had the same problem at one time.
> ...


Hi Tyrone, how have you been?
I appreciate the offer. But I'm going to knock this out myself one way or the other. 
After all, how hard can it be? :around: :around: :around:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

if i were you, i would try to locate a donor roof from another car similiar to the car where your moonroof came out of, it makes it a lot easier. atleast on mine it was, not only does it have that flange that bends inward, it also has the mounting brackets for the actual moonroof and frame that its in. basically, if you can weld and center it in the roof, you can do it. having those brackets that the frame bolts to makes it almost fool proof. 

i think you're a welder by trade right.... even easier. its not as hard as crenshaw says. (no offense dude :cheesy: ) center it, tack it, re-measure, finish welding, couple reinforcements inside, run the drain tubes, and your pretty much done except for the bodywork and wiring n shit. 

i just took my time on mine, i did it in about 2 days, not including the bodywork


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Feb 25 2007, 10:02 PM~7350433
> *DONT MAKE ME COME BACK DOWN THERE!!!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

carl casper and this thread can suck a bag of dicks


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVDCRUISER_@Feb 26 2007, 12:41 AM~7352083
> *carl casper and this thread can suck a bag of dicks
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVDCRUISER_@Feb 25 2007, 11:41 PM~7352083
> *carl casper and this thread can suck a bag of dicks
> *


 :0


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC+Feb 26 2007, 12:42 AM~7352092-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Matt wasnt happy with the trip, lol. We almost died on the way home and neither of us got to bang any KY girls.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Feb 26 2007, 06:21 AM~7353127
> *Matt wasnt happy with the trip, lol.  We almost died on the way home and neither of us got to bang any KY girls.
> *


Damn! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Feb 25 2007, 10:23 PM~7350643
> *Hi Tyrone, how have you been?
> I appreciate the offer.  But I'm going to knock this out myself one way or the other.
> After all, how hard can it be? :around:  :around:  :around:
> *


I've been alright bro. How about yourself?

Well, if you want to tackle it yourself, be my guest.


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Feb 26 2007, 06:21 AM~7353127
> *Matt wasnt happy with the trip, lol.  We almost died on the way home and neither of us got to bang any KY girls.
> *


if u posted a pic of u goofs everyone would know why :cheesy:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Feb 26 2007, 07:43 PM~7357335
> *if u posted a pic of u goofs everyone would know why  :cheesy:
> *


ya but compared to the KY men, we look like George Clooney


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Feb 26 2007, 07:52 PM~7357399
> *ya but compared to the KY men, we look like George Clooney
> *


see what I mean?


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Feb 26 2007, 07:52 PM~7357399
> *ya but compared to the KY men, we look like George Clooney
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: preach


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

watch it now :angry: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Feb 26 2007, 06:54 PM~7357410
> *see what I mean?
> 
> 
> ...


A face only a mom could love :cheesy:


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Feb 26 2007, 07:43 PM~7357335
> *if u posted a pic of u goofs everyone would know why  :cheesy:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Feb 26 2007, 07:43 PM~7357335
> *if u posted a pic of u goofs everyone would know why  :cheesy:
> *


DAN EVEN LOOKS INBRED, BUT HIS OHIO ACCENT FUCKED HIM UP WITH THE LADIES , THEY KNEW HE WASNT THE REAL DEAL! :biggrin:


----------



## 1989ltc (Sep 29, 2006)

i have a 44 inch moonroof from my 89 lincoln the cables broke and i dont know where to get new one the moonroof and motor are good just need cables anybody know where to get them ...also if not and you think you can fix it to run i will sell it and possibly with the roof seeing i might chopp it off then youll have brackets and all..let me know


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 25 2007, 04:06 PM~7349073
> *I know where to get the seals now!   :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 27 2007, 12:35 AM~7360640
> *DAN EVEN LOOKS INBRED, BUT HIS OHIO ACCENT FUCKED HIM UP WITH THE LADIES ,  THEY KNEW HE WASNT THE REAL DEAL!    :biggrin:
> *


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHA!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin: mc search ?


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Feb 27 2007, 07:13 AM~7362143
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC+Feb 27 2007, 02:55 AM~7361552-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

kinda like this


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Feb 27 2007, 06:13 AM~7362143
> *
> 
> 
> ...












the resemblence and goofiness is uncanny!!!!!!! POP GOES THE COLRBAR CUZ THE COLOR BAR GOES POP!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 27 2007, 01:48 PM~7363872
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

they got the gas face!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 27 2007, 01:43 PM~7363831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


send me that flange homie


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

i need the track and motor for mine. like to keep it stock because it would hide under the roof above the headliner


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

i was wondering when youd show up in here


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Feb 27 2007, 11:57 PM~7369311
> *i was wondering when youd show up in here
> *


actually I was wondering when he was gonna show up at my house :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Feb 28 2007, 07:28 AM~7370884
> *actually I was wondering when he was gonna show up at my house :cheesy:
> *


he wont show up till them free uppers you are doing for me are done and delivered!  .....thats what he said


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Feb 27 2007, 08:13 AM~7362143
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I thoght jon brown had it locked


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

yeah he was the better rapper but shamrock could put on a show!
i was hoping sully would win but he played himself


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVDCRUISER_@Feb 26 2007, 12:41 AM~7352083
> *carl casper and this thread can suck a bag of dicks
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Feb 28 2007, 05:28 AM~7370884
> *actually I was wondering when he was gonna show up at my house :cheesy:
> *


 It CAN happen , dont sweat the seal ,im gonna come up w/ somethin to work ...
would save alot of time if you cut out your braces and seatbelts . I will get pics of what needs to be cut , and go from there .
no worries ,im itchin to cut and roll some rooofs :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Feb 28 2007, 07:41 PM~7375644
> *It CAN happen , dont sweat the seal ,im gonna come up w/ somethin to work ...
> would save alot of time if you cut out your braces and seatbelts .  I will get pics of what needs to be cut ,  and go from there .
> no worries ,im itchin to cut and roll some rooofs :biggrin:
> *


sounds good. just LMK what I need to do to get it prepped and Im on it.


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Feb 28 2007, 07:42 PM~7376146
> *sounds good.  just LMK what I need to do to get it prepped and Im on it.
> *


Im on it some more this weekend , Im pickin up my 64 frame tommorow from blaster , but I will be workin on the 44 too  , where you got yours ,is there more?


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Feb 28 2007, 10:02 PM~7376794
> *Im on it some more this weekend , Im pickin up my 64 frame  tommorow from blaster , but I will be workin on the 44 too   , where you got yours ,is there more?
> *


there might be, want me to ask?


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Feb 28 2007, 09:38 PM~7377129
> *there might be, want me to ask?
> *


yessum please ,w/ roof section


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Feb 28 2007, 11:02 PM~7376794
> *Im on it some more this weekend , Im pickin up my 64 frame  tommorow from blaster :0  , but I will be workin on the 44 too   , where you got yours ,is there more?
> *


 :0


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Feb 28 2007, 10:02 PM~7376794
> *Im on it some more this weekend , Im pickin up my 64 frame  tommorow from blaster , but I will be workin on the 44 too   , where you got yours ,is there more?
> *



I have a quite a few


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Feb 28 2007, 10:38 PM~7377129
> *there might be, want me to ask?
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Feb 28 2007, 10:50 PM~7377949
> *I have a quite a few
> *


where?


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Cincinnati OH area


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Dan, CDZNUTZ42069 (Derek) installed one in his Coupe Deville. He hasn't been online lately so he probably hasn't seen this thread, but you might try sending him a PM. I'll drop him a line too. I don't mean to volunteer other people, I'm sure he could help with some of your questions at least.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 1 2007, 11:29 AM~7381022
> *Dan, CDZNUTZ42069 (Derek) installed one in his Coupe Deville.  He hasn't been online lately so he probably hasn't seen this thread, but you might try sending him a PM.  I'll drop him a line too.  I don't mean to volunteer other people, I'm sure he could help with some of your questions at least.
> *




Tanks alot! I want to put this in my Caddylac bro-ham coop with the half vynal roof. It has a new caliverter but doesnt have duels yet. It has crome hydrolick supion with ackumalaters for the coral over cyclenders in the back because I dont use schocks. I wanted to put a pistin pump and use better siliniods, but shipppen was two much. Xpecily after buying my new stander rimms and the new plack.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Mar 1 2007, 02:23 PM~7383299
> *Tanks alot!  I want to put this in my Caddylac bro-ham coop with the half vynal roof.  It has a new caliverter but doesnt have duels yet.  It has crome hydrolick supion with ackumalaters for the coral over cyclenders in the back because I dont use schocks. I wanted to put a pistin pump and use better siliniods, but shipppen was two much. Xpecily after buying my new stander rimms and the new plack.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Mar 1 2007, 04:23 PM~7383299
> *Tanks alot!  I want to put this in my Caddylac bro-ham coop with the half vynal roof.  It has a new caliverter but doesnt have duels yet.  It has crome hydrolick supion with ackumalaters for the coral over cyclenders in the back because I dont use schocks. I wanted to put a pistin pump and use better siliniods, but shipppen was two much. Xpecily after buying my new stander rimms and the new plack.
> *


WAHAHAHAHAAHHA


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Feb 25 2007, 09:01 PM~7350428
> *can I put one in the trunk? :cheesy:
> *


Yes, with a color bar shining thru


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

:wave: you do iy yourself yet :biggrin: ?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Mar 12 2007, 07:36 AM~7459782
> *:wave: you do iy yourself yet :biggrin: ?
> *


it


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

damn you brett ,now that you mentioned that moonroof yesterday i cant stop thinking bout it


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Mar 12 2007, 11:02 AM~7460362
> *damn you brett ,now that you mentioned that moonroof yesterday i cant stop thinking bout it
> *


about


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

damn it.....


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Mar 12 2007, 06:36 AM~7459782
> *:wave: you do iy yourself yet :biggrin: ?
> *


waiting on you :biggrin:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Mar 12 2007, 04:40 PM~7463320
> *waiting on you :biggrin:
> *


goin to work on it right now


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Mar 12 2007, 06:14 PM~7463563
> *goin to work on it right now
> *


Im not helpless, so you wont be stuck doing all of the work yourself. just one of those instances where some wisdom and experience is going to prove priceless


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

post pics bro!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Don't do it...your car will break in half!


























:cheesy: :wave:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 13 2007, 12:43 PM~7469171
> *Don't do it...your car will break in half!
> :cheesy: :wave:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 13 2007, 11:39 AM~7469152
> *post pics bro!
> *


I dont want everyone to be able to do it


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

these are ruff cuts I started , its a little overkill I think , The tub for the glass is 46 " wide at the back and a little over 45&1/2 " in front so thats how much you need to cut out.
seatbelts have to go and the 2 cross braces from side to side .
so thats a good start...


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

wheres that sammich? :biggrin:


----------



## andre$$ (Jul 24, 2006)

Is there anyone in the OKC-Dallas area that installs professionally..??I need one installed!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Mar 13 2007, 07:10 PM~7471295
> *wheres that sammich? :biggrin:
> *


I have a plasma cutter in the garage so hacking shit up wont be an issue :biggrin:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Mar 14 2007, 02:19 PM~7477376
> *I have a plasma cutter in the garage so hacking shit up wont be an issue :biggrin:
> *


so when you gonna make some room?46 inches side to side :0


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Mar 14 2007, 07:23 PM~7479056
> *so when you gonna make some room?46 inches side to side :0
> *


as soon as I know for sure youre gonna help me finish the job :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

i would kung foo fight a fool for the holy grale flang rings!!! 
im about to send pics of the lincoln all tore down to the 70+ year old man i bought my lincoln from. with a note " thanks for not taking the moonroof option, ya jerk!" he thought the car was just going to sit in a garage. WHY O WHY didnt get get a moon!


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Mar 14 2007, 08:00 PM~7479746
> *as soon as I know for sure youre gonna help me finish the job :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Mar 13 2007, 04:46 PM~7470754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: wow I need some air shears


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

omg....you are so ghetto!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Mar 17 2007, 08:35 PM~7498289
> *:uh: wow I need some air shears
> *


looks like you cut that shit with a baseball bat


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Mar 18 2007, 08:05 AM~7500091
> *looks like you cut that shit with a baseball bat
> *


and a screwdriver


----------



## 64onds (Jan 12, 2005)

What's the biggest roof any1 seen in a 94 Bigbody?


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

blah blah blah


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Mar 18 2007, 09:05 AM~7500091
> *looks like you cut that shit with a baseball bat
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Feb 27 2007, 09:42 PM~7368544
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:  :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

im still tryin to find someone in nor cal that can cut and flange my 42" in my caprice! anybody know of anywhere i can go?


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

L.A.


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

this here my first try w/ a hammer an a warped skin from a hyundai hood that was warped from flattening out the body lines.
these pics show the flanged panel(black part) and the part that attaches the tub is fit too it, these 2 would be spot welded or riveted and glued to the roof skin for a sturdy roof.


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

more from the top


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

HURRY! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

Im gonna get some other sizes too.the first are 38s in caddys :0 think about it  :0


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

ouch , too bad


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)




----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

is this topic dead


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

my roof still has no hole in it.


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Apr 5 2007, 04:25 PM~7625932
> *my roof still has no hole in it.
> *


I know the feelin , I have a few needing less roof


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Apr 5 2007, 05:25 PM~7625932
> *my roof still has no hole in it.
> *


thats all messed up


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Apr 5 2007, 05:25 PM~7625932
> *my roof still has no hole in it.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Apr 5 2007, 04:25 PM~7625932
> *my roof still has no hole in it.
> *



Get the drill out. :dunno: Simple fix.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 6 2007, 02:20 PM~7631687
> *Get the drill out.  :dunno:  Simple fix.
> *


damn, I didnt think of that. fuck, I could put as many holes as I want in it huh?


----------



## OUTLAW85 (Aug 21, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

WILL DAN AKA TUNA SAMMICH EVER GET HIS MOONROOF IN?????????? ONLY TIME WILL TELL!

TUNE IN NEXT TIME "AS THE MOONROOF OPENS"!


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Mar 20 2007, 12:43 PM~7515438
> *im still tryin to find someone in nor cal that can cut and flange my 42" in my caprice! anybody know of anywhere i can go?
> *





> _Originally posted by brett_@Mar 21 2007, 04:55 PM~7524668
> *L.A.
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

another saturday morning searching yards  and only found another 36 , w/ a trim ring :biggrin: :


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

allright Dan , for page 7 I did another test run ,here goes
before and after cut


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

then some hammering








install the halo








fold the rear lip


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

and then we have:






















:cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Apr 7 2007, 08:53 PM~7640376
> *and then we have:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

all that damn glass,


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

well, lets get crackin :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Apr 7 2007, 11:08 PM~7641263
> *well, lets get crackin :biggrin:
> *


looks like hes getting closer on the templete, perfect it and you will bring in some serious cash!! lol! :biggrin:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 7 2007, 10:09 PM~7641270
> *looks like hes getting closer on the templete,  perfect it and you will bring in some serious cash!! lol! :biggrin:
> *


im hopin it will work out for me


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

...and me...

hno:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

I'll give Brett credit. He's determined to figure out how to do it himself. Looks like he's just about there. Good job! :thumbsup:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Apr 9 2007, 05:59 PM~7652659
> *...and me...
> 
> hno:
> *


and you? you make up your mind yet?


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Apr 6 2007, 02:15 PM~7632471
> *damn, I didnt think of that.  fuck, I could put as many holes as I want in it huh?
> *



Exactly..... I'll even help! :cheesy:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Apr 9 2007, 07:44 PM~7653379
> *I'll give Brett credit. He's determined to figure out how to do it himself. Looks like he's just about there. Good job!  :thumbsup:
> *


i would say im obsessed , thanks tyrone , youve been there and know how its done


----------



## devious syn (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Apr 9 2007, 03:16 PM~7651326
> *im hopin it will work out for me
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :worship:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 11 2007, 12:49 AM~7663550
> *Exactly..... I'll even help!    :cheesy:
> *


should I jut remove my roof and send it to you or???


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Apr 11 2007, 03:26 PM~7668733
> *should I jut remove my roof and send it to you or???
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

44" in my roadmaster?.............you can practice on dans car first though :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Apr 11 2007, 03:26 PM~7668733
> *should I jut remove my roof and send it to you or???
> *



Sure...I'll cover the whole thing with stayfast and you can secure the whole top back on with the buttons around the edges! Nobody will know. :yes:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 13 2007, 09:54 AM~7682492
> *Sure...I'll cover the whole thing with stayfast and you can secure the whole top back on with the buttons around the edges!  Nobody will know.  :yes:
> *


NOW THATS GANGSTA :0 :cheesy:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Apr 13 2007, 07:26 AM~7682024
> *44" in my roadmaster?.............you can practice on dans car first though :biggrin:
> *


itll be a tight squeeze , might have to use the baseball bat to get it in  
and I dont know if dan can wait on me , its lookin like goin into may now ,after I move


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Apr 15 2007, 12:17 AM~7692191
> *itll be a  tight  squeeze , might have to use the baseball bat to get it in
> and I dont know if dan can wait on me , its lookin like goin into may now ,after I move
> *


i got nothing but time, lol.


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

and Ill have 2 caddys done before yours dan ,so Ill have enough practice :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Apr 15 2007, 10:56 AM~7694057
> *and Ill have 2 caddys done before yours dan ,so Ill have enough practice :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)




----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

:uh: :biggrin: its about 5 x s bigger than my vw roof


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

:0


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Apr 15 2007, 08:31 AM~7693870
> *i got nothing but time, lol.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Apr 20 2007, 08:06 PM~7738338
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


whos town car? i need the stainless rockers off that car :biggrin:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Apr 20 2007, 06:06 PM~7738338
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


Thats an aftermarket company. Thats the same brand roof in my Subarban it didnt come stock in mine.
Did this roof come n that Linc. stock.


Also I'm not at all a body guy but what if you cut your hole in the roof exactly as you need. Then take you some type of small metal rod and form it to the glass shape outside of the car. Weld the ends of the rod together [] then take and weld right to edge of the underside of the cut roof. It may be more work I dont know but it will be a rolled edge. 
Or when you cut the roof out cut it bigger than you need by the thickness of the rod all around then weld it the formed rod to the cut edge of the roof.

If it could work you can have a nice edge all around even in the corners.

Just somthin I though about while readin this. Sound like the easiest is findin a Lincoln roof skin.
Good Luck!


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Feb 25 2007, 04:31 PM~7348897
> *If you're willing to travel to Chicago to have it done right, I can put you in contact with the guy who installed mine.
> *


HOOK IT UP BRO...I LIVE IN THE BURBS OF THE CHI...LOOKIN 2 INSTALL A 44 SOON..PM ME A #


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H8R PROOF_@Apr 22 2007, 03:43 PM~7748119
> *HOOK IT UP BRO...I LIVE IN THE BURBS OF THE CHI...LOOKIN 2 INSTALL A 44 SOON..PM ME A #
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=332474&hl=


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

QUESTION?........CAN ANYONE TELL ME IF A 44 WILL FIT N A 70 MONTE


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H8R PROOF_@Apr 23 2007, 07:08 PM~7757409
> *QUESTION?........CAN ANYONE TELL ME IF A 44 WILL FIT N A 70 MONTE
> *


no 42 will


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Apr 20 2007, 08:54 PM~7738564
> *whos town car? i need the stainless rockers off that car  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

ttt


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

i seen the hole brett has made and i must say it gonna be nice,
really clean folds


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@May 23 2007, 09:03 AM~7961920
> *i seen the hole brett has made and i must say it gonna be nice,
> really clean folds
> *


thanks bro , should see my fleet ,its even better :biggrin: oh and I Igot some sheet metal for ya ,sorry its beige


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brett_@May 29 2007, 12:52 PM~7999849
> *thanks bro , should see my fleet ,its even better :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H8R PROOF_@Apr 23 2007, 06:08 PM~7757409
> *QUESTION?........CAN ANYONE TELL ME IF A 44 WILL FIT N A 70 MONTE
> *



make it fit!! fuck it.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brett_@May 29 2007, 01:52 PM~7999849
> *thanks bro , should see my fleet ,its even better :biggrin:                                    oh and I Igot some sheet metal for ya ,sorry its beige
> *


so my car will have a little piece of yours ,sweeet! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

hey McFish..how's that moonroof coming along?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brett_@May 29 2007, 01:52 PM~7999849
> *thanks bro , should see my fleet ,its even better :biggrin:                                    oh and I Igot some sheet metal for ya ,sorry its beige
> *


damn man,the fwood did come out tite as fuck but the 64 is just beautiful,and i just know the other 64 is gonna be just as good {who's is that again?} :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. White_@May 31 2007, 08:27 PM~8018453
> *hey McFish..how's that moonroof coming along?
> *


X2 WHAT DID YOU BUY IT FOR? :biggrin:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Jun 2 2007, 04:38 PM~8029334
> *damn man,the fwood did come out tite as fuck but the 64 is just beautiful,and i just know the other 64 is gonna be just as good {who's is that again?} :biggrin:
> *


we'll talk on that  , I picked up a 42 this weekend too...


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

oooh a 42 might just work but check this out


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

its welded in, but damn i likes!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

its push awfully far forward dont ya think?


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Jun 4 2007, 10:19 AM~8037561
> *its push awfully far forward dont ya think?
> *


The tub takes up a lot of room, im sure its back as far as it can go.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

i guess i can live with that


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)




----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

:uh: those pics suck... oh there is one more done ,but I cant post those


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

lookin good homie :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jun 8 2007, 05:47 PM~8067747
> *no big deal i guess anyone can do it , did 3 in a week
> *


so i'm on the back burner huh :angry:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jun 8 2007, 05:21 PM~8068272
> *so i'm on the back burner huh :angry:
> *


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jun 8 2007, 07:21 PM~8068272
> *so i'm on the back burner huh :angry:
> *


haha ,ima be pimpin a 44 before you


----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Feb 26 2007, 08:54 PM~7357410
> *see what I mean?
> 
> 
> ...




damn dude you are dead sexy. I wouldnt put the moonroof in so your wife cant see your face at night. :biggrin: maybe some day you will get a russian chick that loves you.


----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jun 8 2007, 07:21 PM~8068272
> *so i'm on the back burner huh :angry:
> *




why not just get a 63 droptop and solve them problem the easy way? :0


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Jun 9 2007, 05:39 AM~8070898
> *haha ,ima be pimpin a 44 before you
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Jun 9 2007, 07:39 AM~8070898
> *haha ,ima be pimpin a 44 before you
> *


lucky living close to brett bastard! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jun 10 2007, 08:23 AM~8075279
> *lucky living close to brett bastard! :biggrin:
> *


just minutes away :biggrin:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

fuck 44's all bout 36's fools


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

:uh: gay


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

:uh: f'n bucket


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jun 13 2007, 07:52 PM~8099313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


why put that baby ass roof on da lac? loks good of course but damn show it some luv


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vertex_@Jun 9 2007, 06:46 AM~8070907
> *damn dude you are dead sexy.
> *


wtf!


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Jun 13 2007, 07:12 PM~8099475
> *why put that baby ass roof on da lac? loks good of course but damn show it some luv
> *


:uh: wachu talkin bout willis? :biggrin:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jun 13 2007, 06:52 PM~8099313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shoulda done t tops


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

OOOOH SHIT BRETT'S TRIPPIN


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Jun 14 2007, 07:40 PM~8106733
> *OOOOH SHIT BRETT'S TRIPPIN
> *


nah Im good :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

damn, i mean i need to be trippin :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

any updates :dunno:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. White_@Jun 18 2007, 08:33 PM~8129464
> *any updates :dunno:
> *


well since brett kicked me to the curb like it was garbage day, I moved it to the back of the garage and put it under a tarp...where it will possibly remain for eternity


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

:0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jun 18 2007, 09:56 PM~8130022
> *well since brett kicked me to the curb like it was garbage day, I moved it to the back of the garage and put it under a tarp...where it will possibly remain for eternity
> *


so you should just sell me that 44 fool 50 shipped


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jun 18 2007, 07:56 PM~8130022
> *well since brett kicked me to the curb like it was garbage day, I moved it to the back of the garage and put it under a tarp...where it will possibly remain for eternity
> *


its gotta be worth somethin bro , ? its a long drive for a favor


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jun 18 2007, 09:06 PM~8130674
> *its gotta be worth somethin bro ,  ? its a long drive for a favor
> *


i have a mounting bracket for you


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

scrap~


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

parkin lot pimpin~


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

:0


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jun 18 2007, 11:06 PM~8130674
> *its gotta be worth somethin bro ,  ? its a long drive for a favor
> *


I offered to pay you for your time and work last time we talked on the phone


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jun 18 2007, 11:22 PM~8130865
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats gonna be tight!


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brett+Jun 18 2007, 10:06 PM~8130674-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :around:


----------



## 85eurolac (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jun 13 2007, 02:52 PM~8099313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that install came out clean bro!!! when putting in a 44 in a caddy coupe, what do you do with the shoulder seat belts that mount to the roof, besides running a 90's seat belt?


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jun 19 2007, 03:40 PM~8136036
> *I offered to pay you for your time and work last time we talked on the phone
> *


I thought you offered to do some arms ,when I had a price


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 85eurolac_@Jun 19 2007, 08:14 PM~8137701
> *that install came out clean bro!!! when putting in a 44 in a caddy coupe, what do you do with the shoulder seat belts that mount to the roof, besides running a 90's seat belt?
> *


thanx  im usin belts from an 80's 4 door ,they mount on the pillars


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

THE WORK CAME OUT NICE ,I SEEN IT IN PERSON


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jun 19 2007, 11:23 PM~8138125
> *thanx   im usin belts from an 80's 4 door ,they mount on the pillars
> *


LOL ,no comment


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Jun 19 2007, 09:25 PM~8138137
> *LOL ,no comment
> *


haha , they will be mounted some day


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jun 19 2007, 11:21 PM~8138114
> *I thought you offered to do some arms ,when I had a price
> *


Sounds like there was some sort of misunderstanding. hit me up with a price foolio :yes:


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jun 20 2007, 05:25 AM~8139990
> *Sounds like there was some sort of misunderstanding.  hit me up with a price foolio :yes:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

bad pic ,but metal 44 in impala


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jun 23 2007, 10:28 AM~8160793
> *bad pic ,but metal 44 in impala
> 
> 
> ...


thats cool and diffrent


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

oooh just wait till ya see what it looks like now!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

bad ass, much props!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

look at brett chillin! :biggrin:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Jul 10 2007, 10:02 PM~8279850
> *look at brett chillin! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

how's the progress on the install, tuna?


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 85eurolac_@Jun 19 2007, 08:14 PM~8137701
> *that install came out clean bro!!! when putting in a 44 in a caddy coupe, what do you do with the shoulder seat belts that mount to the roof, besides running a 90's seat belt?
> *


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

will a 44"fit in a 84 caprice 2 door?


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

damn skinning it like that would be a pain when I'd way rather have it glass. I do want to see a pic of that after paint though! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jul 18 2007, 12:19 AM~8334118
> *will a 44"fit in a 84 caprice 2 door?
> *


sure ,with a lil trimmin :biggrin:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfourchevy_@Jul 18 2007, 01:25 AM~8334351
> *damn skinning it like that would be a pain when I'd way rather have it glass.  I do want to see a pic of that after paint though! Thanks for sharing.
> *


well it was worth it :0


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

hit me up ,Im lookin to install some more 44'S


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jul 18 2007, 09:35 PM~8341116
> *well it was worth it :0
> 
> 
> ...


That is fucking nice.


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

THAT'S what I wanted to see!!! Thanks man!! NICE work!


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

nobody in the northeast lookin to 44?


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

god damn Brett, those cars look fuckin bad ass!


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jul 20 2007, 03:54 PM~8354999
> *god damn Brett, those cars look fuckin bad ass!
> *


yeah ,candyman got down ... you sell the coupe or not?
 didnt think you were talkin to me anymore :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jul 20 2007, 09:51 PM~8356100
> *yeah ,candyman got down ... you sell the coupe or not?
> didnt think you were talkin to me anymore  :biggrin:
> *


ya it's a peanding deal.. thats why I didnt get back at ya. the price you gave me was really good though and if I gave a fuck about the car anymore you'd already be paid


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jul 20 2007, 09:22 PM~8356256
> *ya it's a peanding deal.. thats why I didnt get back at ya.  the price you gave me was really good though and if I gave a fuck about the car anymore you'd already be paid
> *




quitter!


























j/k dan :cheesy: dont get mad and curbstomp a motherfucker!  :biggrin:


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jul 18 2007, 08:39 PM~8341145
> *hit me up ,Im lookin to install some more 44'S
> 
> 
> ...


I say GOTDAMN!!!!!!!


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jun 13 2007, 06:52 PM~8099313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

OOOOH GREAT HERE WE GO CANDYMAN STYLE ,BUMP THE PICS.......


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Jul 24 2007, 09:37 PM~8383903
> *OOOOH GREAT HERE WE GO CANDYMAN STYLE ,BUMP THE PICS.......
> *


and you know this ...man!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jul 25 2007, 12:11 AM~8384242
> *and you know this ...man!
> *


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

how much do you charge for a install??


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Jul 25 2007, 12:39 PM~8388139
> *how much do you charge for a install??
> *


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

fuckin overated 44's


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

nice work


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Aug 22 2007, 12:04 AM~8613265
> *nice work
> *


thanks homie ,this what happens when I get bored enough :biggrin:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Aug 5 2007, 07:10 AM~8475077
> *fuckin overated 44's
> *


you cant be serious!!! :angry:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

im still tryna get my 44 installed along with my lambo door kit b4 body/paint....got the lac from big doe back in march..http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=297135&hl=


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Aug 22 2007, 02:49 PM~8617365
> *im still tryna get my 44 installed along with my lambo door kit b4 body/paint....got the lac from big doe back in march..http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=297135&hl=
> 
> 
> ...


I really hope u r jokin about da lambo doors!!!!


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> im still tryna get my 44 installed along with my lambo door kit b4 body/paint....got the lac from big doe back in march..
> 
> 
> were not tthat far ,can you bring it up to new york? do you have the roof section as well?


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

hell naw thats far as hell,i have someone local just waiten on him to get freed up..what do you mean by roof section?


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Ring of metal around the moonroof that was on the car's roof.


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

naw i dont have that is it mandatory?


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Aug 23 2007, 09:02 AM~8623140
> *Ring of metal around the moonroof that was on the car's roof.
> *


 lots of people on here have the moonroof itself ,and thats not everything needed :0 
when the track is removed from the donor car , a section around the hole needs to be cut out , there is a brace in there thats pretty hard to do without...


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Aug 22 2007, 05:03 PM~8618423
> *hell naw thats far as hell,i have someone local just waiten on him to get freed up..what do you mean by roof section?
> *


ok good luck


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

you do 42's at all? PM me a price if you do. It would be going in a cutlass. I already have the moonroof and roof section.

Thx.


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Aug 22 2007, 02:51 PM~8617389
> *I really hope u r jokin about da lambo doors!!!!
> *


lets lambo the 44 :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Aug 27 2007, 05:54 PM~8652695
> *lets lambo the 44 :cheesy:
> *


 :0 damn thats different ,always thinking!
thats why you are the "go to guy" on the east coast for moonroofs


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Aug 27 2007, 04:54 PM~8652695
> *lets lambo the 44 :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Aug 22 2007, 03:51 PM~8617389
> *I really hope u r jokin about da lambo doors!!!!
> *


why whats wrong? :biggrin: lol


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Aug 29 2007, 03:06 AM~8666819
> *why whats wrong?  :biggrin: lol
> *


DO YOU REALLY NEED TO ASK....IF SO YOU DONT KNOW LOWRIDING


----------



## 84Dippin (Nov 3, 2004)

ttt


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Aug 29 2007, 06:53 AM~8667324
> *DO YOU REALLY NEED TO ASK....IF SO YOU DONT KNOW LOWRIDING
> *


c'mon they look pretty nice if you get atleast a 90 degree but they look like shit if
so happend to get a cheap 70 degree half ass lift door kit :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Sep 4 2007, 03:57 PM~8712932
> *c'mon they look pretty nice if you get atleast a 90 degree but they look like shit if
> so happend to get a cheap 70 degree half ass lift door kit :biggrin:
> *


they look good,on non lowriders


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Sep 4 2007, 03:31 PM~8713227
> *they look good,on non lowriders
> *


ooooooooooooooooooooooooooh so you do like them???? 

feels like im "free balling" & yall starting to be the last strain of hair on my nuts caught my zipper tugging at everystep i take, :roflmao: j/k


----------



## steelerubber (Feb 2, 2007)

Did you ever find a seal for your moonroof?
Check The Sunroof Doctor in MO. www.sunroofdoctor.com

Hank Kaczmarek
CSR/ Steele Rubber Products.


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

no but im going to check that out that out right now!!


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by steelerubber_@Sep 5 2007, 06:45 AM~8719109
> *Did you ever find a seal for your moonroof?
> Check The Sunroof Doctor in MO.  www.sunroofdoctor.com
> 
> ...


 no 44 parts there


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Aug 5 2007, 06:10 AM~8475077
> *fuckin overated 44's
> *


 lets get that pesky headliner out the way , so we can see what were workin wit :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 dont play!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

HOllER AT MR.LAC FOR DEM SEALS HE GOT ME THE INFO TO GET MINE ALL BRAND NEW


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Sep 9 2007, 06:54 PM~8753860
> *HOllER AT MR.LAC  FOR DEM SEALS HE GOT ME THE INFO TO GET MINE ALL BRAND NEW
> *


 :0   :biggrin:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Sep 9 2007, 06:54 PM~8753860
> *HOllER AT MR.LAC FOR DEM SEALS HE GOT ME THE INFO TO GET MINE ALL BRAND NEW
> *


TTT


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

what else do i really need to buy,i only have the 44'' glass/window..


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Sep 14 2007, 04:47 PM~8792113
> *what else do i really need to buy,i only have the  44'' glass/window..
> *


new seals is a must!


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Sep 14 2007, 02:51 PM~8792532
> *new seals is a must!
> *


x2


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

how much mr.lac


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Sep 17 2007, 11:43 AM~8809455
> *how much mr.lac
> *


*Hard to get!!!!!! NEW OLD STOCK weather seal for those 42'' & 44'' inch moon roof .....get them while supplies last!!!!!!!*









*$250 a set SHIPPED*










*Back weather seal*










*$125 a piece SHIPPED for the front 3/4 or back weather seal* 

*I ACCEPT MONEY ORDERS & PAYPAL IF ANY ONE IS INTERESTED BUT, YOU WILL BE IN CHARGE OF PAYING THE PAYPAL FEE.*


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

$250? :0


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

anybody in here think is a good deal? what would i need to put it in my fleetwood, would i need a flange? what exactly is that
http://portland.craigslist.org/clk/pts/553085326.html


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 2 2008, 05:59 PM~9850623
> *anybody in here think is a good deal? what would i need to put it in my fleetwood, would i need a flange? what exactly is that
> http://portland.craigslist.org/clk/pts/553085326.html
> *


 that a 42 and yes need to flange roof


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

how can you tell? whats the flange do? didnt you sell them?


----------



## kcboo1 (Feb 1, 2008)

anybody got a 42 with surrounding roof for sale around kc or just have a car with a 42 you are parting out i can take out myself if its the case.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 22 2008, 09:17 AM~9755048
> *Hard to get!!!!!!  NEW OLD STOCK weather seal for those 42'' & 44'' inch moon roof .....get them while supplies last!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

This may seem like a dumb ??? but for those who are installing moonroofs with the donor piece of metal from the donor car, are you just overlapping that piece onto the roof??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

is there a tool to make the flange?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 30 2008, 02:09 AM~10768347
> *is there a tool to make the flange?
> *


there is a few tools involved in making the flange


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 30 2008, 08:10 AM~10769631
> *there is a few tools involved in making the flange
> *



plyers work? lol


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 30 2008, 11:53 AM~10770274
> *plyers work?  lol
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSIDECOMP (May 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kcboo1_@Feb 3 2008, 12:41 AM~9853178
> *anybody got a 42 with surrounding roof for sale around kc or just have a car with a 42 you are parting out i can take out myself if its the case.
> *


ive got one....not in the best shape...works fine....gold glass


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

looking for a little help here. I bought a 1980 mark6 with the big roof, the previous owner had sealed it up and said the motor did not work. Well I can hear the motor turn on and thanfully I can cut the seal he made very easily. 

So my question is where do I start with getting this roof working again? What steps should I take first? thanks for any help. :0


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

^^^ TTT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 31 2008, 11:52 AM~10777728
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Jun 2 2008, 11:51 PM~10784483
> *looking for a little help here. I bought a 1980 mark6 with the big roof, the previous owner had sealed it up and said the motor did not work. Well I can hear the motor turn on and thanfully I can cut the seal he made very easily.
> 
> So my question is where do I start with getting this roof working again?  What steps should I take first? thanks for any help. :0
> *



Pull the head liner....pull the motor out and see if the internal gears are stripped out. If you are that lucky you can put a new motor in it or replace the gears and you will be good to go.


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

cool, thanks. I will enjoy the car alot more with that big azz roof open.


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

TTT the top I dropped down the headliner and took out the motor. All the teeth look good on the gears and they mesh fine.... but the little gear, the one that actually turns the roof track, seems stripped out from the inside?? it turns but if there is any resitance it wont turn the final gear??


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jun 4 2008, 01:20 PM~10797873
> *Pull the head liner....pull the motor out and see if the internal gears are stripped out.  If you are that lucky you can put a new motor in it or replace the gears and you will be good to go.
> *


ok well i glued the inner gear back together so that works, but still no luck.... so i took the glass out (broke the beauty ring.. fuuuck) and one of the cables in the track is rusted stuck?? wtf so what do I do now :0 need to pull it out the garage to put my caddy away. :angry: :biggrin: fuck


----------



## juicedinsanta12 (Oct 20, 2003)

anybody got a 44" mooroof motor for a lincoln moonroof? it for my homies 2001 town car


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Jun 18 2008, 01:45 PM~10897625
> *ok well i glued the inner gear back together so that works, but still no luck.... so i took the glass out (broke the beauty ring.. fuuuck) and one of the cables in the track is rusted stuck?? wtf so what do I do now :0  need to pull it out the garage to put my caddy away. :angry:  :biggrin:  fuck
> *



man....I don't know....never had one of the cables messed up....thats why I was saying if you were lucky it would just be a motor problem.  Sounds like you would have to completely take it out to replace the cable....or replace the whole unit for another one. That might be easier and just as cheap....


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

Thanks for the reply bro.... I actually got it working, Brett on here helped walk me through the steps on checking every thing out, and I was able to get the cable freed up and and greased real good.

So its popping open now  :biggrin: :biggrin: damn its big to :0


----------



## HIGH LIFE1 (Oct 5, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Jun 27 2008, 04:10 PM~10965268
> *Thanks for the reply bro.... I actually got it working, Brett on here helped walk me through the steps on checking every thing out, and I was able to get the cable freed up and and greased real good.
> 
> So its popping open now   :biggrin:  :biggrin:  damn its big to :0
> *



Good deal!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Jun 27 2008, 03:10 PM~10965268
> *Thanks for the reply bro.... I actually got it working, Brett on here helped walk me through the steps on checking every thing out, and I was able to get the cable freed up and and greased real good.
> 
> So its popping open now   :biggrin:  :biggrin:  damn its big to :0
> *


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

i know someone that will install one for 2g's... brand new moonroof everything new + installation

is it a good price????


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by abas_abas_@Jul 7 2008, 06:08 PM~11032340
> *i know someone that will install one for 2g's... brand new moonroof everything new + installation
> 
> is it a good price????
> *


Too much!!!!


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 7 2008, 07:15 PM~11032409
> *Too much!!!!
> *


thats what i thought as well... whats the usual price like 1g's


----------



## SouthSIDECOMP (May 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by abas_abas_@Jul 7 2008, 07:08 PM~11032340
> *i know someone that will install one for 2g's... brand new moonroof everything new + installation
> 
> is it a good price????
> *


where the hell are they gonna get a new one?????????????? :dunno: :twak:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

*FOR SALE - 42" MOONROOF $300*

The roof is complete... the tray, black glass, motor, and the inner plastic trim... glass is flawless... there is a crack in the plastic trim but it can be fiberglassed... all it needs is a switch which you can get anywhere... i'm in Pacoima just south of San Fernando

*call 480-209-5904 ask for Ricky*

the glass is pictured below on top of a cutlass... i need this gone ASAP!


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

left you a voicemail


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by abas_abas_@Jul 7 2008, 08:26 PM~11032523
> *thats what i thought as well... whats the usual price like 1g's
> *


 usual is 1200 -1500 not icluding cost of the moonroof , and there is no such thing as a" brand new "one , :biggrin:  :uh:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jul 9 2008, 10:56 PM~11050947
> *usual is 1200 -1500 not icluding cost of the moonroof , and there is no such thing as a" brand new "one ,  :biggrin:    :uh:
> *


i guess thats why ballers have them


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

you guys know any body in cali that can install a 44 in a 64 impala?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetking_@May 29 2008, 08:28 PM~10766635
> *This may seem like a dumb ??? but for those who are installing moonroofs with the donor piece of metal from the donor car, are you just overlapping that piece onto the roof??
> *


x2 i figure to make a flange, but whats the best way to attach it ? plug weld? how about locating it whats the easiest way?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

WE ARE GONNA GO AT THIS TODAY 42


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

hey homie first of all nice fucking work... wish you were in tx.. so i could get my 44 installed .. got a ? how does the glass seal if you dont have the seal around the 
roof opening... thinking about installing one in myself...


> _Originally posted by brett_@Aug 21 2007, 08:23 PM~8611031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

WHAT MODEL AND YEAR LINCOLN DO THEM 44s COME OUT OF IM TRYING TO GET ONE FOR A 82 COUPE DE..


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

question?? im getting a 90 cadi with the big sunroof i was gonna chop it out with surrounding metal cant i just tack that to my original roof??


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Dec 9 2008, 05:40 PM~12381361
> *question?? im getting a 90 cadi with the big sunroof i was gonna chop it out with surrounding metal cant i just tack that to my original roof??
> *


you can tack it but youll need to spot weld a ring reinforcment underneith so both skin edges stay strong and not flimsy


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Dec 11 2008, 10:50 PM~12407307
> *you can tack it but youll need to spot weld a ring reinforcment underneith so both skin edges stay strong and not flimsy
> *



thanks homie appreciate it, ill have my ese do all that shit at work, hes the body man ill stick with painting lol


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## jaysins64 (Dec 7, 2012)

Tyrone said:


> If you're willing to travel to Chicago to have it done right, I can put you in contact with the guy who installed mine.


. How much was it??? Live in STL might have to take a trip


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

jaysins64 said:


> . How much was it??? Live in STL might have to take a trip


We do them in KC also. 42 and 44" flanged like factory.


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

big pimpin said:


> We do them in KC also. 42 and 44" flanged like factory.


:h5: You won't be disappointed


----------

